# Petitioning for Help with Autosubscribe



## smoothseas (Dec 17, 2008)

I’m still new to this site and trying to figure out all the bells and whistles.

When ever I post to a thread, I’m automatically subscribed. I’ve gone in and clicked “unsubscribe” but that doesn’t seem to work.

My mailbox is still being inundated and clutter with notification of new posts to the thread. I’d like to turn this feature off. How do I do it?

tia *a very frustrated newbie*


----------



## Alix (Dec 17, 2008)

What sort of subscription would you like? Anything or nothing at all? I can go in and clear it all out and fix it for you. (Its in your Profile, you need to unsubscribe to all the old ones and set it up so anything you reply to is not a subscription)


----------

